# SEOC vs NDA



## soapopera (Sep 23, 2011)

Any Aussie soapers use EO's from them before: http://www.seoc.com.au/

How are their EOs compare to NDA? 

I'm testing some pharmaceutical grade EOs and becoming more dissapointed in them. Previously I was unaware there were different grades of EOs being sold as Pure EOs. My 'Lavender' smelled higher in camphor eventhough they list it as Lavandula angustifolia. The Cinnamon Leaf smelled diluted compare to another bottle I have.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 25, 2011)

Who are NDA?

I've used SEOC once (recently) and was impressed with every facet of the way they do business. Fast, efficient and with reasonable delivery charges. 

What impressed me the most is that they test each EO when they receive it and they put "use by or best before" dates on everything. I only ordered 3 EO blends from them in my last order but they are nice. They have a minimum order of $200 but that's not to hard to achieve.  :wink: 

Sadly, since I placed my last order their prices have increased again.


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2011)

NDA is New Directions Aromatics. I'm in the US and love 'em. Hopefully you can get ,ore input from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 25, 2011)

I have used New Directions only once but not for EOs.  I have mainly used EOs from Escentials and Heirloom.


----------



## soapopera (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies for the input. Time to switch suppliers


----------



## shadowdancer (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Soapopera 

SEOC has a minimum order of $220, however, although they're really expensive, their oils are absolutely beautiful.  I used to use them frequently, especially their blends, but the minimum order amount has put them out of my league now. 

NDA has a great selection of oils too, and I've found them to be comparable to SEOC, in quality and price. In fact, most of their oils are cheaper for the same sort of quality. 

SEOC also has the ONLY Hydrosols I can find, and speaking from experience, their hydrosols are absolutely beautiful, and well priced.  If anyone knows where to get any other Hydrosols from other than SEOC (Not Floral Waters) in Australia, I'd be happy to hear from you


----------

